# Ticks, Lyme disease and goats



## BORGIA (Mar 17, 2017)

I have 3 Nigerian dwarf does. The original reason I got them was so they could eat some brush but now I have a buck with them. I live in Hudson valley, ny and it is the worst area for Lyme disease and ticks. I want to put the does out to eat brush but am wondering if there is any tick prevention that works. Also worried about any chemicals effect on pregnancy and milk? Is it out of the question to have them eat brush, prevent ticks, give birth and milk?


----------



## HobbyFarm (Oct 13, 2016)

Not everyone will agree with this but when I had a huge tick problem I got chicken and left them free range and I no longer have a tick problem. Where I used to live they were so bad before I got my chickens I was unable to walk to my vehicle from my house without getting them on me. I never had to treat my dogs again with harsh chemicals. Just a thought.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm not sure if Cylence works on ticks. I have chickens in my goat field too.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Chickens do help a lot, and guineas even more so.


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

In our dry wet hot climate we also get tics:evil: on our dairy goats. I'm able to check when they are in the bails milking mainly high up between legs and udders and in the boys around their boy dangle bits. I think they tend to groom them off with their front teeth and when you see them rubbing against trees. I've also had great success with a pour on drench that is used for dairy cows. I nearly lost my beautiful Maremma to a tic and now I give her a 3 month tablet that also treats fleas teejae


----------



## missmaggiemay11 (Mar 21, 2017)

teejae said:


> In our dry wet hot climate we also get tics:evil: on our dairy goats. I'm able to check when they are in the bails milking mainly high up between legs and udders and in the boys around their boy dangle bits. I think they tend to groom them off with their front teeth and when you see them rubbing against trees. I've also had great success with a pour on drench that is used for dairy cows. I nearly lost my beautiful Maremma to a tic and now I give her a 3 month tablet that also treats fleas teejae


hi! what is the name of the tablet or pour on that you use? this is a question I had as well, and we are not going to get chickens lol. We do not actually have goats yet, just trying to learn all and be ready, and we do have a lot of ticks where we live


----------

